# newborn exposure to shingles... advice please



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

I know this post doesn't belong in this forum but I can't think of a better place to put it for the amount of knowledge I am seeking.
My 3 week old DD had her first real outing with us yesterday at a quiet, calm, and basically empty local restaurant. Someone from our church happened to be there and wanted to see DD. I had no clue at the time that she broke out with shingles about a month ago. She held DD for a brief period and kissed her on the cheek. After she gave her back to my mom she came to our side of the table and proceeded to tell my grandmother that she was "feeling better but still healing". That's when I hear her mention shingles. I was visibly upset and I believe she noticed. The lady called me that evening and stated that she is no longer contagious as her sores healed up 2 weeks ago and she just has some red spots left but she is still sore.
Meanwhile, my post partum hormones are making me a wreck and I am certain my child is going to die.
I know DD2 is protected through my breast milk but I started to worry last night that I didn't have as many good "newborn antibodies" since I only weaned DD1 6 months ago. (I know... I'm being irrational).
The nurse at my pediatrician's office seemed to brush my concernes off but I still feel worried.
At what point is shingles not contagious? Even if she no longer had open blisters, is her red rash contagious? If DD were to get pox how dangerous would it be?

My bff's toddler just came down with pox from his uncle with shingles which, I think, is making this more concerning to me. Any advice would be so appreciated. I'm still worried sick...


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sorry you are so upset.







.

I think the chace of your DD getting CP from this is very slim.

Shingles is a contagious disease during the phase when patient develops blisters till the formation of crusts/scabs. If her sores healed 2 weeks ago, than there is really nothing to fear.

Maybe this will ease your fears
http://shingles101.org/2008/03/16/ar...es-contagious/

Quote:

The child must come into *direct contact with the open sores of the shingles rash.*


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Dd2 was exposed to shingles at 2 weeks and was totally fine. We told our ped the next day and said that we really shouldn't worry, it's almost impossible to contract CP from shingles and the BM really helped too.


----------



## MamaDona (Apr 13, 2008)

I had my first attack of the shingles when my DS was tiny (and nursing) and I was told to cover the affected area only until the sores dried up. It sounds like that lady was past that stage, even if she still had red spots.

Just keep an eye on your LO, and if you aren't satisfied with the nurse's answer, make an appointment (by phone or in person) to talk to the pediatrician directly.







to you. I know how scary it is to worry that they are going to catch it.


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

Moving to H&H.


----------



## orangewallflower (Apr 10, 2008)

I think we would all worry in your shoes, but the lady and the nurse are right. She should be well past contagious right now. She hurts because her nerves are damaged. Keep your eye on your babe. Soon you will be past the incubation period and you'll know for sure you can stop worrying.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The only way your dd could get cp from the lady with shingles is if she actually touched the sores. So assuming the sores where under the lady's clothing there is zero chance your dd would catch cp from her.


----------



## pender (Nov 3, 2009)

Actually, people with shingles are contagious to persons who have not had chickenpox. Therefore, the people will catch chickenpox if they you come in contact with the rash/sores and fluid that is draining from the person who has shingles. This information is for your reference http://www.isshinglescontagious.net/


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pender* 
Actually, people with shingles are contagious to persons who have not had chickenpox. Therefore, the people will catch chickenpox if they you come in contact with the rash/sores and fluid that is draining from the person who has shingles. This information is for your reference http://www.isshinglescontagious.net/

That's true but this lady said her sores had healed up two weeks ago. So the baby was not in contact with any sores.

OP, I agree, there is little chance your baby will catch CP. The lady is still sore due to the nerve pain that shingles causes. That can last a while.

I think everyone is just kind of worried about contagious diseases this fall due to all the news about H1N1, etc. So it's understandable you were upset!


----------

